
Norvig vs. Chomsky and the Fight for the Future of AI - Anon84
http://www.tor.com/blogs/2011/06/norvig-vs-chomsky-and-the-fight-for-the-future-of-ai?buffer_share=b2769&goback=.gde_2168785_member_176125500
======
sms391
Something that this article sidesteps is the notion of synthesis vs. modeling
-- we can make accurate models of existing behaviors using lots and lots of
data, but it's much harder to synthesize new behaviors without a deeper
understanding.

------
naner
Is Chomsky still very highly regarded as a linguist or is he just very well
known for his political activism?

